# RDWC tubing



## grodude (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm going to be starting a grow with a friend soon and I told him the flow line should be twice as large as the return. He refuses to do it this way because he does not understand the reasoning and would rather have the same diameter all the way around. Why is the flow tubing larger diameter than the return?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Never ever grow with a friend. Never tell anybody,,you are asking for trouble .


----------



## budz4me (Apr 14, 2015)

grodude said:


> I'm going to be starting a grow with a friend soon and I told him the flow line should be twice as large as the return. He refuses to do it this way because he does not understand the reasoning and would rather have the same diameter all the way around. Why is the flow tubing larger diameter than the return?


 
This depends on volume really....flow side is positive pressure...return negative pressure...that is the reason to size differently. (Im speaking from a real world application. Not a growing app growing here)




WeedHopper said:


> Never ever grow with a friend. Never tell anybody,,you are asking for trouble .


 

and uh yeah this:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## raymont (Jan 26, 2020)

Always have larger return lines. ..Just a scenario but think about this. Im sending 10 gallons a minute thru my system with large lines. Transferring the water into the buckets fairly quick..Now my return line is small. You are creating a "flood" situation. Buckets cant drain back to resy quick enough..You want to allow the water to return to the resy unimpeded..So If i can pump 10 gallons I can get 20 gallons back to resy just as quick with fat lines. And Ya,,,never grow with a friend. You asking for a headache. my .02..best of luck.


----------



## raymont (Jan 26, 2020)

raymont said:


> Always have larger return lines. ..Just a scenario but think about this. Im sending 10 gallons a minute thru my system with large lines. Transferring the water into the buckets fairly quick..Now my return line is small. You are creating a "flood" situation. Buckets cant drain back to resy quick enough..You want to allow the water to return to the resy unimpeded..So If i can pump 10 gallons I can get 20 gallons back to resy just as quick with fat lines. And Ya,,,never grow with a friend. You asking for a headache. my .02..best of luck.


And I use a 1/2 feed with a 1 1/2 return


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 26, 2020)

That headache medicine, while surely well intentioned, may have been far more effective in spring of 2015


----------



## Lesso (Jan 26, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> That headache medicine, while surely well intentioned, may have been far more effective in spring of 2015


Hahaha


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 7, 2020)

I just saw the date of the message.  How do I delete a post?

My experience is that roots grow to impede flow and d4mn the drain pipe.   If you flood out the area, you'll know why I spell d4mn.


----------

